# Currently reading?



## Acruoxil (Aug 31, 2015)

I used to love reading but I stopped once my school work started to pile up. So I guess I don't read anymore~

So yeah, discuss what you're currently reading, if you like reading and what you like reading. ^^

Gogogo.


----------



## Amyy (Aug 31, 2015)

nothing atm, i stopped reading but i really want to start again


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2015)

_The Sailor Who Fell From Grace With The Sea_ by Yukio Mishima.

Decided to re-read it some days ago and it's sooo good. Not the easiest book to read but it will reward you greatly if you have the patience. Wish more of his books were available in swedish or english...


----------



## Melyora (Aug 31, 2015)

Currently reading The Riyria Revelations by Michael J. Sullivan. It is my.. hmm.. 3th time rereading the books~!

Just adoring them. Loveable characters, good plot and I just can't put them away. Recommend it for fantasy-lovers. It's more well-natured than some others I've read, it doesn't describe much blood or detailed, long fighting scenes, but it has a good pace and things that do happen are well described.


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 31, 2015)

Moko said:


> _The Sailor Who Fell From Grace With The Sea_ by Yukio Mishima.
> 
> Decided to re-read it some days ago and it's sooo good. Not the easiest book to read but it will reward you greatly if you have the patience. Wish more of his books were available in swedish or english...


What kind of a book is it? I mean like what's it based on and stuff? It seems intriguing, I might actually give it a shot.;


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2015)

Dilute said:


> What kind of a book is it? I mean like what's it based on and stuff? It seems intriguing, I might actually give it a shot.;



It's about a sailor who fells in love with a woman on land, and drifts away from his ideals as a sailor, with the woman's son thinking he has betrayed the sea and all its pride and wants to get revenge on him. It's really good.. I'd recommend more books by Mishima, but the only other I read is Forbidden Colours (is really good so go read that one as well)


----------



## tui (Aug 31, 2015)

Crime by Irvine Welsh! Sequel to Filth, which I loved, kinda feeling like it's not Welsh though because of the lack of heavy Scottish dialect throughout the book ):


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 31, 2015)

Moko said:


> It's about a sailor who fells in love with a woman on land, and drifts away from his ideals as a sailor, with the woman's son thinking he has betrayed the sea and all its pride and wants to get revenge on him. It's really good.. I'd recommend more books by Mishima, but the only other I read is Forbidden Colours (is really good so go read that one as well)



Well woah, thanks for giving me another ploy to procrastinate with  this book seems amazing. Defs getting it ~


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2015)

Enjoy, it's not easy to read and very serious (as everything Mishima) but it will reward you with a nice feeling if you get to finish it.


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 31, 2015)

Moko said:


> Enjoy, it's not easy to read and very serious (as everything Mishima) but it will reward you with a nice feeling if you get to finish it.



Yeah, it seems like I'll have to give it a whole lot of time to get the most out of it.

I got restless so I got the eBook version of it, lol. Thanks again!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2015)

No problems, glad you could find it  Have a quite the journey...


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 31, 2015)

I used to read all the time when I was younger but now I mostly read manga lol... I've run out of physical manga to read now though, so I might start reading a bit more now...

I'm currently reading JPod by Douglas Coupland, The Passage by Justin Cronin and some swedish book about sherlock holmes by a guy called Mattias Bostr?m... I've put the last one on hold at the moment, but I am actually reading the other two.


----------



## T-Kun (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm reading Sword Art Online! (The light novels by Reki Kawahara).


----------



## Esphas (Aug 31, 2015)

i only really ever read manga and comics. although ive not bought any in quite a while. ill have to sometime in the near future

im currently reading blue exorcist. or at least i will be once i buy the latest volume


----------



## Knopekin (Aug 31, 2015)

I stopped reading books for a while, but I've picked them back up because I read a lot at work (I look after a very, very quiet shop). I'm reading The Book Thief at the moment, which was popular a few years ago and it's really good so far.

If you like books that are a bit messed up, I really recommend The Wasp Factory by Iain Banks and We Need to Talk About Kevin by Lionel Shriever (both about children who kill people, but both incredibly well-written), they're the two best books I've read in a while 

My housemate keeps telling me to read David Mitchell's books (The Bone Clocks, Cloud Atlas, etc.), and I'd like a second opinion, so if anyone's read anything by him, can you let me know if it's any good? Thanks!


----------



## Beardo (Aug 31, 2015)

Survive the Night

Picked it up at Barnes and Noble the other day, and so far I really like it


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 31, 2015)

I haven't read for months, but the book I was reading was _The Crusades: The Authoritative History of the War for the Holy Land_ by Thomas Asbridge; it's really interesting so far (dang those video games for sidetracking me).


----------



## Chris01 (Aug 31, 2015)

Currently re-reading Mockingjay in anticipation of the last bit of the movie arriving soon


----------



## pafupafu (Aug 31, 2015)

aw, I wish I could read novels again but I've been focusing on my future and career a lot in the past few years so all I've read recently is psychology books. right now I'm reading a book by Lundy Bancroft.


----------



## Mairmalade (Aug 31, 2015)

I really like sci-fi and dystopian stuff. For whatever reason I never got around to reading 'Brave New World,' so I bought it and am reading it now.


----------



## abc123wee (Aug 31, 2015)

Just finished Paper Towns! I like how it could be slow, but always be interesting. Really recommend it!


----------



## riummi (Aug 31, 2015)

The language of composition ;-;

and the Scarlet Letter


----------



## tui (Aug 31, 2015)

Knopekin said:


> I stopped reading books for a while, but I've picked them back up because I read a lot at work (I look after a very, very quiet shop). I'm reading The Book Thief at the moment, which was popular a few years ago and it's really good so far.
> 
> If you like books that are a bit messed up, I really recommend The Wasp Factory by Iain Banks and We Need to Talk About Kevin by Lionel Shriever (both about children who kill people, but both incredibly well-written), they're the two best books I've read in a while
> 
> My housemate keeps telling me to read David Mitchell's books (The Bone Clocks, Cloud Atlas, etc.), and I'd like a second opinion, so if anyone's read anything by him, can you let me know if it's any good? Thanks!



Sounds like we have really similar tastes in books, The Wasp Factory and We Need To Talk About Kevin are really high up on my to-read list. I've only seen to film to this but it's my favourite film in the world, but I have Requiem For A Dream on my shelf waiting to be read and the story is beautifully dark and soul destroying. (and before I get bit, I didn't realise the film was based off a book before I watched it, otherwise I would've read it before)


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm currently reading Fangirl by Rainbow Rowell!


----------



## Oblivia (Aug 31, 2015)

I just started the Raven's Shadow trilogy by Anthony Ryan, after a friend of mine seriously wouldn't shut up about how amazing it is.  I'm only a few chapters in at present, but it's definitely held my interest up to this point and I'm excited to see how everything pans out!

Also, I'm always on the lookout for more... extreme horror novels/authors (think Jack Ketchum) if anyone's into that specific genre.  Please feel free to send me a PM if you have any recommendations, just no YA please.


----------



## ibelleS (Aug 31, 2015)

Just finished Undivided by Neal Shusterman


----------



## Llust (Aug 31, 2015)

ibelleS said:


> Just finished Undivided by Neal Shusterman



ahh--i love the books by neal shusterman. i fell in love in his stories after reading unwind and continued to read his other books^^;

--

im reading the list and rage within rn along with a few mangas


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Sep 1, 2015)

Reading 'The Aquariums of Pyongyang: Ten Years in the North Korean Gulag' by Chol-hwan Kang. I've read a couple of books written by escapees from the North and this one isn't much different than the others. Though it's the first to have received widespread attention; the author ended up meeting with George W. Bush back when he was still in office. It's not super dry, though that's the kind of material I typically read.



Dunquixote said:


> I haven't read for months, but the book I was reading was _The Crusades: The Authoritative History of the War for the Holy Land_ by Thomas Asbridge; it's really interesting so far (dang those video games for sidetracking me).



This sounds right up my alley, ordered a copy.


----------



## ThatRandomMayor (Sep 1, 2015)

I'm reading The Ask and the Answer for the second time. The language itself isn't advanced, but the themes in there are deep.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2015)

tui said:


> Sounds like we have really similar tastes in books, The Wasp Factory and We Need To Talk About Kevin are really high up on my to-read list. I've only seen to film to this but it's my favourite film in the world, but I have Requiem For A Dream on my shelf waiting to be read and the story is beautifully dark and soul destroying. (and before I get bit, I didn't realise the film was based off a book before I watched it, otherwise I would've read it before)




Oooooh.. The Wasp Factory, one of my favorites.. It's so horrid but sooo good. And I love psychological books like that. I like you.


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 1, 2015)

i'm rereading the mysterious benedict society series
it's rly good promise

i might read before i go but idk


----------



## Knopekin (Sep 1, 2015)

Moko said:


> Oooooh.. The Wasp Factory, one of my favorites.. It's so horrid but sooo good. And I love psychological books like that. I like you.



I read The Bridge recently because it was by Iain Banks, and it was good but nowhere near as good as TWF. 

Room by Emma Donague is also a really good read - it's from the point of view of the child of a woman who's been abducted and kept in a locked room all his life. It's not as delightfully messed-up as TWF or Kevin, but it's really dark and _really_ well-written.


----------



## flutterstheunicorn (Sep 1, 2015)

my favourite series would be the school for good and evil!
im currently reading the girl who circumnavigated fairyland in a ship of her own making


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2015)

Knopekin said:


> I read The Bridge recently because it was by Iain Banks, and it was good but nowhere near as good as TWF.
> 
> Room by Emma Donague is also a really good read - it's from the point of view of the child of a woman who's been abducted and kept in a locked room all his life. It's not as delightfully messed-up as TWF or Kevin, but it's really dark and _really_ well-written.



Ay, thanks for the tips, might check 'em out


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2015)

I'm currently reading 'The Shining' because I was craving some horror and Stephen King is one of the greatest!


----------



## Joy (Sep 1, 2015)

The Walking Dead comics :3


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 1, 2015)

the Eragon series, still on the first book
I've been procrastinating my reading so much that I've made barely any progress, even though I've already read quite a bit in the series (I'm having to reread it since I forgot so much)


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 1, 2015)

The City of Heavenly Fire.

Very good book series, the first is The City of Bones.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Sep 16, 2015)

Currently reading 'The Time Traveller's Guide to Medieval England: A Handbook for Visitors to the Fourteenth Century' by Ian Mortimer. Love the narrative style, it's the complete opposite of dry academic reading. He aims to have you visualize the little things as if you were there rather than looking at it as though it had already happened. Well researched and has a great eye for detail, would recommend to anyone interested in this time period.


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 16, 2015)

still reading the books i posted last time i wrote in this thread but i started reading and finished the book go ask alice lol. it was nice, but i don't think it's a real story. i read it as a work of fiction and i thought i was p great :>

i haven't read a lot of books for a few years now, but ever since i finished all the manga at the local library i read books at school instead. i really enjoy reading tbh. when i'm done with the books i'm currently reading i'll read Wool by Hugh Howey and maybe the maze runnef series by that guy idk his name.


----------



## Bowie (Sep 16, 2015)

I'm really enjoying this.


----------



## sock (Sep 16, 2015)

I DIDNT KNOW YOU LIKED READING!!!! :33

I LOVE YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

Srsly though, I'm reading The Hunger Games & loving it!!


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 16, 2015)

All You Need is Kill
It's the book Edge of Tomorrow was based on >.<


----------



## derezzed (Sep 16, 2015)

I've been reading "The Night Circus" by Erin Morgenstern. 
Don't get me wrong, I'm not one for romance novels, but someone recommended this to me and they said romance wasn't the main focus at all, so I decided to give it a try, and I'm pretty glad I did. The writing is really fluid and intricate, and no part of the book has been underwhelming so far.


----------



## tui (Sep 16, 2015)

Requiem For A Dream, i might've already mentioned it but i ditched crime by irvine welsh for a while cause it didnt hold my attention.


----------



## Lily. (Sep 16, 2015)

I've been going on this really wierd "classic spree" I've been reading Catcher in the Rye, Catch-22, Animal Farm, and Old Man and the Sea.

Now, I know this is really off-topic but.... I *hate *, with a burning passion The Fault in our Stars. It's just.... Ugh.


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Sep 16, 2015)

Sailor moon manga


----------



## Joy (Sep 16, 2015)

The Walking Dead comics


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 16, 2015)

I always wanted to read the Little house on the Prairie books. Tomorrow is my day off. I think I'll skip the house work and read instead.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lily. said:


> I've been going on this really wierd "classic spree" I've been reading Catcher in the Rye, Catch-22, Animal Farm, and Old Man and the Sea.
> 
> Now, I know this is really off-topic but.... I *hate *, with a burning passion The Fault in our Stars. It's just.... Ugh.



Yes. I love some of the classics. Catcher In The Rye and Animal Farm were some of my favorites.


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 17, 2015)

articles about synesthesia for my perception class


----------



## sheepyton (Sep 17, 2015)

Mistborn by Brandon Sanderson and Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell (for class).


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm reading right now "Drawing on the Right Side of the Brain" by Betty Edwards

I'm hoping it'll make my art 110% better


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

Nah im not reading


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 18, 2015)

have not been reading for a long time since last year. maybe id pick up a book soon again. warriors would probably be my first in forever book


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 18, 2015)

White by Ted Dekker in his "Circle Series"


It's good so far... I finished reading Black and Red already


----------



## XRae (Sep 18, 2015)

I wanted to read Station Eleven by Emily St. John Mandel, but it has 25 holds on it. =/ So I got Last Night in Montreal (same author) instead. It's getting interesting...halfway through...but it's a quick read.


----------



## Chris (Sep 18, 2015)

_Infected: Freefall_ by Andrea Speed. It's book four in her _Infected_ series. 

I've spent the past 2-3 days trying to talk myself out of buying Stephen King's _On Writing_. Lately I've been having one non-fiction and one fiction book on the go at once, and I finished Han Zina Bennett's _Write from the Heart_ three nights ago, but I know I'll have to buy and start reading new books for uni shortly. I was already assigned advanced homework today for one class that looks like excerpts from textbooks.

*EDIT*: My uni library carries it!! And has at least one of their three copies available. Hopefully it's still there when I go next week!


----------



## Soigne (Sep 18, 2015)

i'm reading a lot of books right now and it's great
two books for my literature class: hamlet, macbeth
two for personal reading: wonder by r.j. palacio, miss peregrine's home for peculiar children by ransom riggs

i love all of them.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2015)

I just finished _The Sailor Who Fell From Grace With the Sea _ by Yukio Mishima. Re-read it now and it was so much better than I remembered. I wish I could get more of his books cause they are awesome.


----------



## tui (Sep 18, 2015)

i finished requiem for a dream... still the best and most heartbreaking story i've ever read. i'm now onto tender is the night by f. scott fitzgerald!


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Sep 18, 2015)

American Sniper

I am currently on Chapter 9 and I am loving the book a lot!


----------



## Feyre (Sep 19, 2015)

im on a book slump/book hangover right now and im trying to start reading daughter of deep silence and playlist for the dead good luck to me


----------



## Chanyeol (Sep 19, 2015)

Stalin: the court of the Red Tsar

Loving it so far, it's such a big book but always interesting to learn more about history.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2015)

_Norwegian Wood_ by Haruki Murakami

Probably one of his more known books, but it's soooo awesome, I forgot how good it was. Glad to have a copy again, I think I lost my old one...


----------



## Chris (Sep 19, 2015)

Moko said:


> _Norwegian Wood_ by Haruki Murakami
> 
> Probably one of his more known books, but it's soooo awesome, I forgot how good it was. Glad to have a copy again, I think I lost my old one...



I've owned a copy of this book for six years and I've still yet to actually read it. I keep meaning to but I get distracted with other books. I keep trying to get through my to-read pile but then I see something new and shiny that demands I give it my full attention ASAP.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2015)

Tina said:


> I've owned a copy of this book for six years and I've still yet to actually read it. I keep meaning to but I get distracted with other books. I keep trying to get through my to-read pile but then I see something new and shiny that demands I give it my full attention ASAP.



You should read it, it's well worth one's attention. This and 1Q84 are my favorites so far I think by him. Yet to read Tsukuru Tazaki though.


----------



## Chris (Sep 19, 2015)

Moko said:


> You should read it, it's well worth one's attention. This and 1Q84 are my favorites so far I think by him. Yet to read Tsukuru Tazaki though.



I've 1Q84 still to read too haha. I've the hardcovers under my bed at the moment and every time I dare to pick up Volume 1&2 and consider reading it I get scared away by the sheer size of it. I probably should have read it over the summer, because I know I won't start books of that size during the semester - can't carry them in my bag! Not even going to bother picking up his latest book until I get through the other three unread books by him that I already own.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2015)

That trilogy is really good, I love his more "everyday" works rather than his more weird ones tbh. I wish his rat trilogy were easier to get but most are OOP it seems at least in the west.

Have a great time reading them when you do


----------



## himeki (Sep 19, 2015)

Currently reading Armada by Ernest Cline!

guys read it its freaking amazing


----------



## Contessa (Sep 19, 2015)

I have less than 100 pages left in unwind and it's really good.
Would recomend


----------



## tui (Sep 19, 2015)

Tina said:


> I've 1Q84 still to read too haha. I've the hardcovers under my bed at the moment and every time I dare to pick up Volume 1&2 and consider reading it I get scared away by the sheer size of it. I probably should have read it over the summer, because I know I won't start books of that size during the semester - can't carry them in my bag! Not even going to bother picking up his latest book until I get through the other three unread books by him that I already own.



i read 1q84 on my kindle so i never really experienced the sheer size of it. i second all of what moko has said though - they're absolutely wonderful books, i adore the surreal worlds he manages to create and how everything is so dreamlike in his stories.


----------



## Chris (Sep 19, 2015)

tui said:


> i read 1q84 on my kindle so i never really experienced the sheer size of it. i second all of what moko has said though - they're absolutely wonderful books, i adore the surreal worlds he manages to create and how everything is so dreamlike in his stories.



Volume 1&2 = approx 600 pages. Volume 3 is less intimating. My parents got me the hardback copies for Christmas one year, which just makes it even heavier (they're so pretty though). 



Spoiler: 1Q84













I've read some of his other books (_A Wild Sheep Chase, Dance Dance Dance, Kafka on the Shore*, After Dark_, and _Sputnik Sweetheart_) but I read them so close together that I think I burned out on them haha. This was 5-6 years ago. He's easily one of, if not my top, favourite author but I get so distracted. Most of my 'for fun' reading consists of guilty pleasure light-hearted erotica & romance novels nowadays haha. 

* ties with George Orwell's _Nineteen Eighty-Four_ as one of my favourite books of all time.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2015)

Yeah, I have 1Q84 in three separate paperbacks so it wasn't that 'heavy' for me. Alas, really great books.

@Tina, I read those and some others by him(still need to read some of his short story stuff and some of his older stuff that is harder to get though) and I enjoyed all of them, but yeah 1Q84 and Norwegian Wood are my favorites by him.

I really recommend his _Underground_ if you guys are into non-fiction and more psychological stuff.. so good.

While we are talking about Japanese authors, any of you guys read anything by Ryu Murakami? Almost Transparent Blue if probably one of my favorite books ever(and also the origin of my Moko username; it's after one of the female characters there). I also managed to get In the Miso Soup, and while it's not as fantastic it's still worth a read. I do need get his other things though but they are not that published or distributed around here :/


----------



## davidlblack (Sep 20, 2015)

Terminal by Kathy/Brendan Reichs. Last book in the Virals series, its really good so far.


----------



## NicPlays (Sep 20, 2015)

Currently reading I wonder, or Wonder, or eye wonder or whatever it is.


----------



## Chris (Sep 20, 2015)

Moko said:


> Yeah, I have 1Q84 in three separate paperbacks so it wasn't that 'heavy' for me. Alas, really great books.
> 
> @Tina, I read those and some others by him(still need to read some of his short story stuff and some of his older stuff that is harder to get though) and I enjoyed all of them, but yeah 1Q84 and Norwegian Wood are my favorites by him.
> 
> ...



_Underground_ is on my list of books to buy. Banned myself from buying any more of his books until I've read the ones I've already got haha. 

I love Ryu Murakami's work. I've read _In The Miso Soup_, _Piercing_, _69_, _Almost Transparent Blue_, _Popular Hits of the Showa Era_, and _Coin Locker Babies_. I want to pick up _From the Fatherland, With Love_ once I get through more of my backlog. His style is a lot more raw, but it suits his stories.


----------



## davidlblack (Sep 20, 2015)

NicPlays said:


> Currently reading I wonder, or Wonder, or eye wonder or whatever it is.



By rj palacio? its just called Wonder.


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 21, 2015)

My statistics textbook.


----------



## Locket (Sep 21, 2015)

City of Ember

Harry Potter #6

Walk Two Moons


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2015)

Tina said:


> _Underground_ is on my list of books to buy. Banned myself from buying any more of his books until I've read the ones I've already got haha.
> 
> I love Ryu Murakami's work. I've read _In The Miso Soup_, _Piercing_, _69_, _Almost Transparent Blue_, _Popular Hits of the Showa Era_, and _Coin Locker Babies_. I want to pick up _From the Fatherland, With Love_ once I get through more of my backlog. His style is a lot more raw, but it suits his stories.



Makes sense. 

Niiiice, I so want to read 69 but better order it off Amazon or something cause his books are very uncommon here, I think you can get In the Miso Soup somewhat easily but that's it. I was lucky to get Almost Transparent Blue. One of my most prized books I have if I may put it that way, it's soooo good.


----------



## Merleawe (Sep 21, 2015)

I have been reading manga and comics for almost 10 years now  Currently reading Skip Beat, Black Butler and the Walking Dead. As for books I am working on the first book of the Song of Ice and Fire series.

I have been trying to read more then manga and comics but usually I get so busy with other stuff in my life, I never get the time to sit down and read


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2015)

I mostly read like on the train or before I sleep so I usually have time unless I have too much school work and stuff :3


----------



## Kristen (Sep 21, 2015)

Merleawe said:


> I have been reading manga and comics for almost 10 years now  Currently reading Skip Beat, Black Butler and the Walking Dead. As for books I am working on the first book of the Song of Ice and Fire series.
> 
> I have been trying to read more then manga and comics but usually I get so busy with other stuff in my life, I never get the time to sit down and read



I've heard about Black Butler! And Song of Ice and Fire <3 I've been meaning to read that series...


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2015)

Also shiet, I don't remember Norwegian Wood being this awesome x_x Might be because I saw the film not too long ago (it was great, but eh they could have chosen someone else to play Naoko tbh)..


----------



## Merleawe (Sep 21, 2015)

Black Butler is a really great series! I know I have been meaning to start Song of Ice and Fire for a couple of months but it keeps getting pushed back D: So I shall see if I get time before winter break, hopefully you are able to start it soon also!


----------



## Princess (Sep 21, 2015)

I was reading The Alchemist, but then I started reading The Martian and now I can't stop D:
I really recommend both, btw!


----------



## Knopekin (Sep 21, 2015)

Currently reading Neither Here Nor There by Bill Bryson on my commute and embarrassing myself by bursting into spasms of laughter every few pages.


----------



## Chris (Sep 22, 2015)

Merleawe said:


> I have been trying to read more then manga and comics but usually I get so busy with other stuff in my life, I never get the time to sit down and read





Moko said:


> I mostly read like on the train or before I sleep so I usually have time unless I have too much school work and stuff :3



I prefer to read on the train too. Most likely to focus then (and I feel guilty if I just waste the hour I'm sat there listening to music)!


I managed to find a librarian yesterday to help me fix the "unresolved issues" with my card and got the last copy of Stephen King's _On Writing_.  Saves me ?8!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 22, 2015)

Yeah, it calms me down in some weird way. Sure I can listen to music at the same time, which I mostly do because train rides into town here are boring af...


----------



## aericell (Sep 22, 2015)

A Brilliant Solution for my history class


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 22, 2015)

Currently reading Crank. A very good book, and I recommend it, although it is written in poem form.


----------



## LilyACNL (Sep 22, 2015)

animal crossing text


----------



## Beardo (Sep 22, 2015)

The List

it's a pretty good book. I'm liking it

and for school, The Outsiders. It just got interesting


----------



## Contessa (Sep 22, 2015)

Beardo said:


> The List
> 
> it's a pretty good book. I'm liking it
> 
> and for school, The Outsiders. It just interesting


stay gold pony boy


----------



## Applelicious (Sep 23, 2015)

Does any one here know of any good mythology books that you can recommend me. cause I am going to barnes and noble this week and I want to pick up a good mythology book to read cause I am into mythology a lot ..

Also the books I am reading are Percy Jackson & the Olympians by  Rick Riodan. Its a good series and I highly recommend it so far I have the sea of monster and the titans curse. I need to finish buying the rest of the series though c.c.


----------



## piichinu (Sep 23, 2015)

the great gatsby....it somewhat reminds me of my own life....:/


----------



## RainCrossing (Sep 23, 2015)

I loathe reading  But unfortunately, I have to read, so I picked up a book called 'A series of Unfortunate Events #1' at Dymocks and it's really interesting! I love the characters


----------



## Chris (Sep 24, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> Currently reading Crank. A very good book, and I recommend it, although it is written in poem form.



I read _Crank_ back in 2009 and wasn't too impressed. The only thing I liked about it was how easy it was to get through it. I found that the book went on far too long for something written in that style - the novelty wore off too early on.



Finished Stephen King's _On Writing_ this afternoon. Actually skipped the first half as I wasn't interested in his autobiography (and I put the book down three times in disgust attempting to read that section of it - TMI for my liking) and went straight to the writing section. If I judge that section on it's own it was a worthwhile read haha. 

Got nothing on the go now. Have my next non-fiction book already lined up but not quite sure what to read next fiction-wise. I'm tempted to treat myself to book five of Andrea Speed's _Infected_ series but it'd be more responsible to read something from my backlog first. Agh.


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 24, 2015)

Just finished J-pod so now I need another book in english to read...  Might start reading _Rose under fire _by Elizabeth Wein. I've read another book by her which I liked, and this one has been lying in my bookcase for a few months so yee :I


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2015)

Soon done with Norwegian Wood.. so gonna pick up something else I hope  I saw they had Coin Locker Babies at a book store here so might get that, or something by Yukio Mishima.

Also, damn I can't believe how fast I almost finished Norwegian Wood though. But it's so good, and all the music ref's and the 60s settings makes me smile.


----------



## RiceBunny (Sep 24, 2015)

*The Oxford book of Seventeenth Century Verse. Boyfriend bought it for me.*


----------



## mogyay (Sep 24, 2015)

the luminaries. it's good but it's hard to start


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 24, 2015)

Sisters.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 24, 2015)

I just finished re-reading The Catcher in the Rye for my literature class and I've been reading The Alchemist on my own after a friend gave it to me. I've not gotten very far yet but I think it seems pretty interesting so far!


----------



## uwuzumakii (Sep 24, 2015)

Currently, I'm reading _Unwind_ by Neal Shusterman. It's about some kids in a dystopian future trying to escape their fates. I really like it so far, it's got some humor, but adds in the perfect amount of dark plot.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2015)

Picked up _Colorless Tsukuru Tazaki and His Years of Pilgrimage_ from the bookstore today since they had 20% off all books  Read a few pages on the train and it seems really good


----------



## Grumpig (Sep 25, 2015)

i haven't read much since leaving college, i was studying english so i was required to read a lot. my favourite author is oscar wilde, i can't recommend him enough. i'm currently reading the atrocity exhibition by jg ballard. it's... interesting.


----------



## sock (Sep 25, 2015)

I just finished reading Mockingjay and I love love loved it!! I am truly part of The Hunger Games fandom now!


----------



## Tianna (Sep 25, 2015)

I'm currently reading Uglies by Scott Westerfeld. It's goooooooood!~ :3


----------



## paintedwings (Sep 25, 2015)

Morganville Vampires series by Rachel Caine. So good tbh, and there's 15 novels so will keep you occupied for a while lmao


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Sep 27, 2015)

Right now, _The Sound of Waves_ by Yukio Mishima. I picked it up for cheap a few weeks ago and couldn't get into what I was reading before, so I decided to try reading it. I have no regrets so far.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2015)

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> Right now, _The Sound of Waves_ by Yukio Mishima. I picked it up for cheap a few weeks ago and couldn't get into what I was reading before, so I decided to try reading it. I have no regrets so far.



Gah, I want that one so bad.. only read two of his novels cause they aren't that easy to get where I live


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Sep 27, 2015)

Moko said:


> Gah, I want that one so bad.. only read two of his novels cause they aren't that easy to get where I live



I'm kind of surprised that I managed to find it at all.

If you're able to find a copy of it, however, I'd advise picking it up. I'm up to chapter 6 now, and I've thoroughly enjoyed it so far.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2015)

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> I'm kind of surprised that I managed to find it at all.
> 
> If you're able to find a copy of it, however, I'd advise picking it up. I'm up to chapter 6 now, and I've thoroughly enjoyed it so far.



Yeah, I think one of the stores here has some Mishima stuff. Only read Forbidden Colours and The Sailor Who Fell From Grace With the Sea before.. enjoyed both a lot though!


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Sep 27, 2015)

In that case, if I ever find them, I'll pick them up. Thank you!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2015)

Yes they are so good..  So def. do that!


----------



## Titi (Sep 27, 2015)

Do Androids Dream Of Electric Sheep. A classic amongst fans of retrofuturistic scifi, yet I had not gotten around to read it until now. Started not long ago and since I'm also reading a fair amount of comics I'm not going very fast... Enjoyable so far tho.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2015)

Titi said:


> Do Androids Dream Of Electric Sheep. A classic amongst fans of retrofuturistic scifi, yet I had not gotten around to read it until now. Started not long ago and since I'm also reading a fair amount of comics I'm not going very fast... Enjoyable so far tho.



I wanna read that just 'cause I enjoyed Blade Runner quite a lot.


----------



## HMCaprica (Sep 27, 2015)

Anne Rice-Prince Lestat I love all her work!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 29, 2015)

TOKYO GHOUL!!!


----------



## peniny (Sep 30, 2015)

i've been reading a lot more of ellen hopkins lately. i read most of her books back in high school but i started re-reading just to relive the stories again. her writing style isn't for everyone (they're like poems, really easy to read though) but if you enjoy more.. messed up, dark, twisted sort of books then those are definitely ones for you.


----------



## Chris (Oct 3, 2015)

I finished reading _Idols and Celebrity in Japanese Media Culture_ yesterday. I also picked up two screenwriting books that were recommended in class on Wednesday.

I realised last night that I hadn't picked up another fiction book since I finished the fourth book of Andrea Speed's _Infected_ series on the 22nd. I've a backlog of books but none of them really scream "READ ME" - I bought most of them 4-6 years ago. So I gave in and went to buy the next book in the _Infected_ series from the publishers website and just discovered they're having a sale! Picked up five books for $5 on top of _Infected: Shift_. 

However I'm planning to read _The Selection_ by Kiera Cass next as Meg-Mog just let me borrow it! Weekends are the best time to read physical books IMO - it's easier to bring my iPad during the week instead of carrying actual books.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2015)

I pretty much always read 'real' books... I get enough online reading with uni stuff and I prefer it physical so much.

But yeah currently on that Tsukuru Tazaki book. It's really good although not my favorite of his.


----------



## Chris (Oct 3, 2015)

I resisted eBooks for years. Then in 2011 I came across some indie publishers who only shipped from NA, and the physical books cost x2-3 as the digital versions as it was, so I reluctantly made the switch. Now I love it! 

The five books I bought for $5 today saved me so much money! Getting them as regular priced eBooks would've cost me $35. Or if they'd been physical books nearer $85, before shipping!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2015)

Tina said:


> I resisted eBooks for years. Then in 2011 I came across some indie publishers who only shipped from NA, and the physical books cost x2-3 as the digital versions as it was, so I reluctantly made the switch. Now I love it!
> 
> The five books I bought for $5 today saved me so much money! Getting them as regular priced eBooks would've cost me $35. Or if they'd been physical books nearer $85, before shipping!



Yea, I get you, I'm just a bit of an old-school/collector lady if I really like something 

And yeah that was a nice deal indeed


----------



## Chris (Oct 3, 2015)

Moko said:


> Yea, I get you, I'm just a bit of an old-school/collector lady if I really like something
> 
> And yeah that was a nice deal indeed



The only issue with collecting when it comes to books is that they re-print covers!  I'm not happy that they re-printed all of Haruki Murakami's books. I think the ones I have are a million times prettier than the new ones makes me regret not buying more when I got these ones:


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Oct 3, 2015)

I'm reading my textbook MIS (Management Information Systems). It's honestly not that bad, or at least it's better than reading about world history in my opinion.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2015)

Tina said:


> The only issue with collecting when it comes to books is that they re-print covers!  I'm not happy that they re-printed all of Haruki Murakami's books. I think the ones I have are a million times prettier than the new ones makes me regret not buying more when I got these ones:



ahh you have a wild sheep chase nice.. idk if i ever got that.. sure wish they would reprint those early works though


----------



## Skyeisthelimit (Oct 3, 2015)

I love action books with romance in it...plus supernatural stuff like magic. I just finished the books Everneath and Everbound...waiting for the third book to come out? Or did it already come out...idk.


----------



## Chris (Oct 3, 2015)

Moko said:


> ahh you have a wild sheep chase nice.. idk if i ever got that.. sure wish they would reprint those early works though



The fact I even mentioned the changing cover art was due to noticing Wind/Pinball on Amazon UK! I almost ordered them from Japan years ago when I read _A Wild Sheep Chase_ and _Dance Dance Dance_.

Just started reading _The Selection_ by Kiera Cass in the bath this evening. About a quarter of the way through and fairly intrigued.


----------



## JellyLu (Oct 4, 2015)

I wish I had more time to read like I used to 
Right now I'm attempting to read some Stephen King as he is one of my favorites (I love the horror genre). I'm reading Doctor Sleep which is a pretty good sequel to The Shining! I'm going to read Revival next~


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 4, 2015)

_Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring by J.R Tolkien_
Currently reading it at the 15 time period given at school each weekday.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2015)

Hmm, apparently I had A Wild Sheep Chase.. damn must have been some time ago since I read it...

Seems they published his two first parts of that trilogy in an omnibus though, I so need to get those.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tina said:


> The fact I even mentioned the changing cover art was due to noticing Wind/Pinball on Amazon UK! I almost ordered them from Japan years ago when I read _A Wild Sheep Chase_ and _Dance Dance Dance_.
> 
> Just started reading _The Selection_ by Kiera Cass in the bath this evening. About a quarter of the way through and fairly intrigued.



Yeah, I saw they were finally re-released so I hope I can find them here  And yeah I think I still hvae my Dance Dance Dance copy here


----------



## Chris (Oct 4, 2015)

Tina said:


> Just started reading _The Selection_ by Kiera Cass in the bath this evening. About a quarter of the way through and fairly intrigued.



Well, uh, that didn't last me long. I finished the book today. Plan to start the sequel, _The Elite_, either tonight or tomorrow.  I don't really enjoy YA fiction but damn I'm loving this. 




Moko said:


> Yeah, I saw they were finally re-released so I hope I can find them here  And yeah I think I still hvae my Dance Dance Dance copy here



Praying they're worth the long wait! Haha.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2015)

Oh yes, haha. Still need to get after the quake and some of his short stories collections as well, but those early things I've been waiting for a reprint for some time (since they only got a very limited release back in the days and only as the Kodansha library thing).


----------



## matt (Oct 4, 2015)

I'mcurrently reading...what im typing


----------



## Chris (Oct 9, 2015)

Oct 5th - _The Elite_; 6th - _The Prince_; 7th - _The Guard_. 

Over the past couple of days I've been alternating _The One_ by Kiera Cass and _Crucible of Fate_ by Mary Calmes. Not enjoying the latter much... it's the fourth in a book series but it focuses on a character I dislike instead of the main couple from the first three books. But the fifth and final book in the series has since come out, focusing on the original couple again, so I'm trying to speed-read my way through it. Currently halfway through and it's not really gripping me. I've just been reading it on the train.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 9, 2015)

Started reading The Kite Runner because I need to read it for school. I have already read it once like three or four years ago, but I don't mind reading it again because it truly is a great book. I get sucked into the story and the descriptions of everything and it's just super beautiful and the words are used in such good ways?? I don't know how to describe it, but I really do like this book a whole lot


----------



## Soigne (Oct 9, 2015)

I'm still reading Wonder by R.J. Palacio, but I finished the other 3 from the last time I posted. I'm about to begin Hollow City by Ransom Riggs & Allegiant by Veronica Roth.


----------



## Yuni (Oct 9, 2015)

Just read Edgar Allan Poe's Annabel Lee poem.
I've always wanted to buy a collection of his poems but never got around to it


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 9, 2015)

Of mice and men, well just finished.
GCSE's suck. Why did I have to get older.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2015)

^^^ yes that book is so boring, ech

Oh well, finished Tsukuru Tazaki and it was really good, a bit slow at first and could have been thicker for my taste, I love long epic stuff 

And finally got ahold of The Temple of the Golden Pavilion by Yukio Mishima. So glad to get more of his stuff they are not easy to get here.


----------



## Chris (Oct 9, 2015)

Moko said:


> Oh well, finished Tsukuru Tazaki and it was really good, a bit slow at first and could have been thicker for my taste, I love long epic stuff



I'm planning to pick this up soon. It's in a "three paperbacks for ?10" offer on Amazon UK at the moment.  

Planning to read _1Q84_ (1+2) later this month. I've a long weekend in a couple weeks so that would be the perfect time - it's much too heavy to take back and forth to uni on the train unfortunately.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 9, 2015)

Moko said:


> ^^^ yes that book is so boring, ech
> 
> Oh well, finished Tsukuru Tazaki and it was really good, a bit slow at first and could have been thicker for my taste, I love long epic stuff
> 
> And finally got ahold of The Temple of the Golden Pavilion by Yukio Mishima. So glad to get more of his stuff they are not easy to get here.



Yeah now I have to write a whole TEST ON IT.
kmn


----------



## Soigne (Oct 9, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Of mice and men, well just finished.
> GCSE's suck. Why did I have to get older.



I love Of Mice and Men!!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 9, 2015)

Sopharu said:


> I love Of Mice and Men!!



Apart from the fact that it's deeply depressing, it's alright I guess


----------



## cinny (Oct 9, 2015)

The Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Oct 9, 2015)

Wraeththu, by Storm Constantine.

It's just lovely.


----------



## Chris (Oct 10, 2015)

Watchingthetreetops said:


> Wraeththu, by Storm Constantine.
> 
> It's just lovely.



I remember reading this about ten years ago and at the time it blew me away - Constantine's work, alongside Chuck Palahniuk's, are the books that got me reading again after an awkward 2-3 year lull between feeling too old for children's books but having yet to establish an interest in YA/adult novels. I've been wanting to re-read it for a couple of years now but I'll have to re-buy it (probably digitally) as I've somehow lost the omnibus. I used to take it to school in my bag everyday.


----------



## sock (Oct 10, 2015)

@Tina I DIDN'T KNOW YOU LIVED IN THE UK WE NEED TO MEET UP!!!

And 3 paperbacks for ?10?! I need to be on Amazon rn.

I'm cr An Astronauts Guide to Life on Earth


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 10, 2015)

I'm currently re-reading _It's Kind of a Funny Story_ and I'm procrastinating reading _Pride and Prejudice_ and _Lord of the Flires_


----------



## ItsMilkypink (Oct 10, 2015)

The Hunger Games: Mockingjay - Suzanne Collins

It's amazing.


----------



## cinny (Oct 10, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> I'm currently re-reading _It's Kind of a Funny Story_ and I'm procrastinating reading _Pride and Prejudice_ and _Lord of the Flires_



I really want to read Its Kind of a Funny Story!
i procrastinated on those books last year in my english class.
Pride & Prejudice is not bad!! I liked the movie


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2015)

Tina said:


> I'm planning to pick this up soon. It's in a "three paperbacks for ?10" offer on Amazon UK at the moment.
> 
> Planning to read _1Q84_ (1+2) later this month. I've a long weekend in a couple weeks so that would be the perfect time - it's much too heavy to take back and forth to uni on the train unfortunately.



Nice  Hope you will enjoy the trilogy, I love it a lot.

And I feel you, some books I had for film studies weighed a ton each and when you needed to bring 'em.. nope.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Slammint said:


> Yeah now I have to write a whole TEST ON IT.
> kmn



Yeah, we had to watch some movie adaption about it as well, ugh. I can't remember if we had a test or just minor homework. But that and The Old Man and the Sea are so boring.


----------



## Gandalf (Oct 10, 2015)

The new illustrated edition of Harry Potter and the Philosophers Stone. So far the illustrations have been amazing, looking forward to the next ones.


----------



## Soigne (Oct 10, 2015)

Picked up _The Opposite of Loneliness_ by Marina Keegan today without meaning to buy any new books. So much for my book buying ban.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Oct 10, 2015)

I just finished reading _The Way of Kings_ by Brandon Sanderson for just about the thirtieth time. It's my most favorite book ever ;u;


----------



## Carfax (Oct 10, 2015)

The Wind and the Willows.


----------



## Chris (Oct 15, 2015)

Read Jan Suzukawa's _Kaminishi_ yesterday. Also started reading _The Coffee Break Screenwriter_ by Pilar Alessandra for class a couple nights ago, as one of my lecturers recommended it. 

Two publishers I love are having sales on books I was already looking at! Andrea Speed's _Infected_ series included, so I picked up the four books (#0.5, #6-8)  I was missing for ?13 to complete the series.


----------



## RainCrossing (Oct 15, 2015)

Reading Lemony Snicket's 'A series of unfortunate events'


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Feb 26, 2016)

No reason to make another thread, so I'll just go ahead and revive the largest one.

I'm currently reading A Walk in the Woods by Brian Bryson. I really like how he captures the essence of hiking/camping and how miserable and yet simultaneously zen it can be. It's interspaced by a lot of humor, enough to make me wonder how much of it is an anecdote and what is just entirely made up. Despite this I can easily see many of the situations he gets into happening to myself, which makes it more immersive. If you have ever done any multi-day/week hikes before, I highly recommend picking it up. Not too long of a read and has the spirit of the trail for sure.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 26, 2016)

Reading at school: Death Cure
Reading for school: Of Mice and Men
Reading at home: Netflix subtitles


----------



## lopey (Feb 26, 2016)

Reading for school; My play scripts and Textbooks
Reading at school: Changes every single day, but currently it is Book 3 in the Selection Series; The One
Reading at home: Treasure Island, Counting by 7's


----------



## mogyay (Feb 26, 2016)

picked up persuasion for about the 10th time, such a good book


----------



## Chris (Feb 27, 2016)

I've not been reading much lately. I've _Forging the Future_ by Mary Calmes and _Uglies_ by Scott Westerfield on the go right now.


----------



## Araie (Feb 27, 2016)

I actually just finished _Matched_ by Allie Condie, so when I go back to school, I'm planning to pick up the second book in it's series, _Crossed._


----------



## Beardo (Feb 27, 2016)

Columbine

Depressing, morbid, but incredibly well written and interesting.


----------



## derezzed (Feb 27, 2016)

Currently reading: 
The Blazing World by Siri Hustvedt
This book is a total gem, and is exactly what I look for in a novel. I was hooked immediately, right from page one. I should probably check out Siri Hustvedt's other works after reading this, because I know I'll enjoy the hell out of The Blazing World even though I'm only halfway through atm.

Life in Outer Space by Melissa Keil
I really need to stop picking up books blind now and then, because with my luck I always happen to unknowingly put at least one romance novel on my reading bucket list every time I update it. Lol. But that aspect of the book aside, the main character's inner monologue is amusing enough to read about, and it feels genuine.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 27, 2016)

I'm currently reading The Boy In The Striped Pajamas for school. Not the best story, but whatever. Could be worse.


----------



## teto (Feb 28, 2016)

The school decided to hook me up with the incredibly cringeworthy _Girl Online: On Tour_.

Not an interesting read. The typical ''I have a hot boyfriend who's a popstar - everyone around him hates me but he's so dreamy! I'll throw up whenever I see him!''

Pretty annoyed I have to sit and read it, but once I get through this book I'll be able to read a much better one.


----------



## himeki (Feb 28, 2016)

reading book: sword art online ggo 1 novel
reading manga: tokyo ghoul
reading currently: a stupid "support chat" with a stupid microsoft rep


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 28, 2016)

MapleLeafKangaroos said:


> I'm currently reading The Boy In The Striped Pajamas for school. Not the best story, but whatever. Could be worse.



We watched the film last week


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 28, 2016)

still Spring Snow, it's so good and noe things are getting intense.. (not gonna spoil it here but so good)


----------



## jiny (Feb 28, 2016)

summer according to humphrey

they don't have much at my library


----------



## radioloves (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm currently reading Davita's Harp and slowly finishing.. My ultimate favourite is Under the Hawthorn Tree so far. It's been awhile so I'm not sure if I typed the name right xD


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Feb 29, 2016)

Right now, Across the Nightingale Floor by Lian Hearn and Cinder by Marissa Meyer. They were both recommended by a few of my closest friends, so I decided to try them out. I'm really enjoying them so far.


----------



## Chris (Mar 1, 2016)

I finished Mary Calme's _Forging the Future_ last night. It was the fifth novel in a series that was supposed to be a trilogy. I was so excited for its release! Especially after how disappointing book four was, but hearing that book five went back to focus on the original characters from the first three books gave me hope for it. I found the first few chapters promising but it soon became a drag. I think I'm just going to pretend it was just a trilogy as intended and try to forget about the last two books. 

Trying to decide whether to read a book from my backlog next or to purchase book two in another series I started last month. Oh, or finish _Uglies_ - but I'm 50 pages in and struggling with it. It's still in set-up!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 1, 2016)

Tina said:


> I finished Mary Calme's _Forging the Future_ last night. It was the fifth novel in a series that was supposed to be a trilogy. I was so excited for its release! Especially after how disappointing book four was, but hearing that book five went back to focus on the original characters from the first three books gave me hope for it. I found the first few chapters promising but it soon became a drag. I think I'm just going to pretend it was just a trilogy as intended and try to forget about the last two books.
> 
> Trying to decide whether to read a book from my backlog next or to purchase book two in another series I started last month. Oh, or finish _Uglies_ - but I'm 50 pages in and struggling with it. It's still in set-up!



I feel you, I have two books I should read but there are tons other I want to read as well.... Them decisions


----------



## Chris (Mar 1, 2016)

Moko said:


> I feel you, I have two books I should read but there are tons other I want to read as well.... Them decisions



Everyday I look at my bookshelf and want to start _1Q84_. But I should wait until the semester ends.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 1, 2016)

Tina said:


> Everyday I look at my bookshelf and want to start _1Q84_. But I should wait until the semester ends.



That trilogy is awesome.. <3

Been reading some Yukio Mishima lately so I'll just probably grab something of his in the end.. brilliant author.


----------



## Soigne (Mar 1, 2016)

Reading _Jane Eyre_ for class & _The Infinite Sea_ and _The Secret Life of Bees_ for personal.


----------



## Kaioin (Mar 1, 2016)

Smoke and Mirrors by Neil Gaiman, again.


----------



## nami26 (Mar 1, 2016)

I used to be a major bookworm in 4th and 5th grade, but I haven't chosen to sit down and choose a book to read to myself for 5 years...Now, the only books I read are books in school for summer reading projects...


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 2, 2016)

Less Than Zero by Bret Easton Ellis


----------



## Cass123 (Mar 2, 2016)

Psychological research articles for my social psychology class


----------



## Chris (Mar 2, 2016)

Couldn't sleep so started a novella, _Between the Devil and the Pacific Blue_ by Charlie Cochet, with the intention of only reading a chapter or two. Finished it and still can't sleep.


----------



## Brooke_the_Phoenix (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm currently reading _A Clash of Kings_, the second Song of Ice and Fire/Game of Thrones book.  I also started reading this book called _One True Thing_ by Nicole Hayes, but I put it down ages ago and haven't picked it back up, I'm not really that into it.


----------



## pipty (Mar 2, 2016)

My favourite book ever:
_The Snow Child_ by Eowyn Ivey


----------



## meowlerrz (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm reading the 4th book of the Unwind series, Undivided by Neal shushterman


----------



## Nunnafinga (Mar 2, 2016)

_Something Quite Peculiar_ by Steve Kilbey

This is Steve Kilbey's(bassist and lead singer of The Church)autobiography and it's been very entertaining so far.I've been a big fan of The Church for many years but Kilbey always came off as being kind of a wanker but his book is surprisingly honest and very funny.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2016)

Started reading _Lolita_ today.. it's as good as I remember it from high school


----------



## Chris (Mar 3, 2016)

Moko said:


> Started reading _Lolita_ today.. it's as good as I remember it from high school



Strangely enough I've been considering reading this next. I've had it for nearly a decade and still not touched it.


----------



## Javocado (Mar 3, 2016)

_In Defense of Food_ by Michael Pollan for my Reading class. It's great so far and really has been making me second-guess my food choices as of late.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2016)

Tina said:


> Strangely enough I've been considering reading this next. I've had it for nearly a decade and still not touched it.



It's awesome, to be honest. I don't really have issues with the themes so I find it enjoyable, but then I love to read 'harder' books. You should read it at some point.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Mar 3, 2016)

Tina said:


> Strangely enough I've been considering reading this next. I've had it for nearly a decade and still not touched it.



I read _Lolita_ a couple of years ago.It's pretty amazing.I'd like to name a pet Humbert Humbert someday.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2016)

Nunnafinga said:


> I read _Lolita_ a couple of years ago.It's pretty amazing.I'd like to name a pet Humbert Humbert someday.



Oh yes it is. I kinda want to too... but then I know a few old pervert dogs so


----------



## Franny (Mar 3, 2016)

i started reading tuesdays with morrie again, sad but amazing book.


----------



## Farobi (Mar 3, 2016)

To Kill A Mockingbird, All the Bright Places and will also start Siddharta soon.


----------



## Araie (Mar 6, 2016)

I actually just gave up on _Crossed_. I just went too slow for me. So, I'm starting _Legend_ by Marie Lu instead.


----------



## Chris (Mar 6, 2016)

Moko said:


> It's awesome, to be honest. I don't really have issues with the themes so I find it enjoyable, but then I love to read 'harder' books. You should read it at some point.





Nunnafinga said:


> I read _Lolita_ a couple of years ago.It's pretty amazing.I'd like to name a pet Humbert Humbert someday.



I put it in my bag on Friday to read on the train, but ended up just listening to music both ways.

I started reading _Innocence to the Max_ by SJD Peterson last night. Turned out to be really good and I only put it down to Skype, eat, and sleep. Unfortunately I read it mostly to suppress the urge to buy books 2-5 in another series she has written and now the urge is even greater than before. Even worse - they're 25% off right now.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2016)

Tina said:


> I put it in my bag on Friday to read on the train, but ended up just listening to music both ways.
> 
> I started reading _Innocence to the Max_ by SJD Peterson last night. Turned out to be really good and I only put it down to Skype, eat, and sleep. Unfortunately I read it mostly to suppress the urge to buy books 2-5 in another series she has written and now the urge is even greater than before. Even worse - they're 25% off right now.



Ah, you'll get to it sometime  And yeah, same here sometime when I'm just pumped for reading I end up blasting stuff in my earphones instead 

And yeah I buy way too much weird books but they are like 2-3 buckaroos here so can't resist aah


----------



## Piezahummy (Mar 6, 2016)

Da vinci code . I know it's been out for ages now but , I found it for 5 bucks ( the equivalent of it , at least ) and I'm enjoying it so far !


----------



## Soigne (Mar 6, 2016)

Started reading Harry Potter & the Philosopher's Stone last night! I can't believe I've never read this series before, or seen any of the movies.


----------



## Chris (Mar 6, 2016)

Moko said:


> Ah, you'll get to it sometime  And yeah, same here sometime when I'm just pumped for reading I end up blasting stuff in my earphones instead
> 
> And yeah I buy way too much weird books but they are like 2-3 buckaroos here so can't resist aah



I buy most books cheap digitally, and being that I've sort of niche tastes I have to buy direct from the publishers and they only list prices in USD. The currency conversion tends to works in my favour. 

Borrowed _Uglies_ by Scott Westerfield off my flatmate back in January. I read 50 pages but couldn't really get into it. Read the rest in one sitting just now and damn the first quarter was dull/slow but the rest was pretty good.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2016)

Tina said:


> I buy most books cheap digitally, and being that I've sort of niche tastes I have to buy direct from the publishers and they only list prices in USD. The currency conversion tends to works in my favour.
> 
> Borrowed _Uglies_ by Scott Westerfield off my flatmate back in January. I read 50 pages but couldn't really get into it. Read the rest in one sitting just now and damn the first quarter was dull/slow but the rest was pretty good.



Ah, make sense I guess. I try to buy physical editions when I can though, I so much prefer that reading a PDF or just e-books. I have a kinda niche taste myself in some way but I guess not too bad then  Also I'm very much one who prefers it physical, mostly because I read a lot of stuff online for film studies and just saying your eyes hurt a bit after reading 50 pages in a row online, haha!

And yeah I def. had those books as well, on the other hand you feel a relief when you come to those passages that makes you read it all at once.


----------



## Chris (Mar 7, 2016)

I started _Lolita_ last night. I'm currently a chapter into Part II and I'm enjoying it. My only issue with it is the font kills me to look at: my copy has super tiny, bold, serif font. This reminds me of why I prefer eBooks: I can adjust font style and size to something easier on the eyes.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2016)

Tina said:


> I started _Lolita_ last night. I'm currently a chapter into Part II and I'm enjoying it. My only issue with it is the font kills me to look at: my copy has super tiny, bold, serif font. This reminds me of why I prefer eBooks: I can adjust font style and size.



Ah, I don't really know what font exactly my copy has but it's not too bad, it's not _Lord of the Rings_ or anything 

Good point, still I'm physical haha.


----------



## Dy1an (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm rereading Diary of a wimpy kid.


----------



## wolfie1 (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm reading Pride and Prejudice right now. I've got an essay due next week and I'm still halfway through the book.


----------



## Chris (Mar 7, 2016)

Moko said:


> Ah, I don't really know what font exactly my copy has but it's not too bad, it's not _Lord of the Rings_ or anything
> 
> Good point, still I'm physical haha.



I swear the thickness of the font changes every other page for me. Or maybe that's just my awful eyesight. I had to switch to glasses last night to even be able to read it comfortably.



wolfie1 said:


> I'm reading Pride and Prejudice right now. I've got an essay due next week and I'm still halfway through the book.



What do you think of it? I read it for class when I was 17 and found it a struggle.


----------



## wolfie1 (Mar 7, 2016)

Tina said:


> What do you think of it? I read it for class when I was 17 and found it a struggle.



I agree. The style is too pompous for me. I mean, Jane Austen could've said the same thing using, like, 2000 less words per sentence.


----------



## Soigne (Mar 7, 2016)

I know I just posted yesterday, but I'm about to tackle the behemoth _1Q84_ for the first time.


----------



## Chris (Mar 7, 2016)

wolfie1 said:


> I agree. The style is too pompous for me. I mean, Jane Austen could've said the same thing using, like, 2000 less words per sentence.



Ugh, yes. I prefer writers who used a minimalistic style for the most part. If a writer is going to go all poetic I need to be able to like their style to enjoy it properly. Hers definitely not. I attempted to read _Persuasion_ after and gave up about a third of the way through. 



Roh said:


> I know I just posted yesterday, but I'm about to tackle the behemoth _1Q84_ for the first time.



Please share what you think after! I'm planning to read this once I get through this semester. It's been sat on my shelf for over four years and I've still yet to touch it.


----------



## Soigne (Mar 7, 2016)

Tina said:


> Please share what you think after! I'm planning to read this once I get through this semester. It's been sat on my shelf for over four years and I've still yet to touch it.



I will! It may take me a while to finish, I have the paperback version with all of its 900+ page glory & I'm coming up on midterms, but I'll share when I (finally) finish.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2016)

Roh said:


> I know I just posted yesterday, but I'm about to tackle the behemoth _1Q84_ for the first time.



Ohh, enjoy it, it's really awesome... so are most his works to be quite honest.


----------



## Chris (Mar 7, 2016)

Tina said:


> I put it in my bag on Friday to read on the train, but ended up just listening to music both ways.
> 
> I started reading _Innocence to the Max_ by SJD Peterson last night. Turned out to be really good and I only put it down to Skype, eat, and sleep. Unfortunately I read it mostly to suppress the urge to buy books 2-5 in another series she has written and now the urge is even greater than before. Even worse - they're 25% off right now.



I failed. I just bought Bks 2-5 of Peterson's _Guards of Folsom_ series plus a standalone novel by the same author for ?22 in the sale.


----------



## Pepmint (Mar 7, 2016)

The Bible. I'm taking my time this time and not skipping around.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2016)

Tina said:


> I failed. I just bought Bks 2-5 of Peterson's _Guards of Folsom_ series plus a standalone novel by the same author for ?22 in the sale.



Book sales are the greatest man. I hope I can pick up some more stuff I want... knowing myself I will just buy a truckload just because haha.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Mar 8, 2016)

I started to read _The Awakened Mage_ by Karen Miller in addition to the two I was already reading. If any of you are fantasy fans and have never read her books before- I'd thoroughly recommend it. _Kingmaker, Kingbreaker_ quickly became a favourite series of mine.


----------



## Fenix (Mar 8, 2016)

Now, I'm reading "Globalizing Capital: A History of the International Monetary System" of Barry Eichengreen. I have an Exam of Contemporary Economic History after Easter break, and I need to read it for this, though I've just started, lol. I thought it would be really horrible, but I'm enjoying it more than I thought. It's not difficult to read and it's quite interesting. I hope this continues during all the book and not just in the first chapter...


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2016)

Fenix said:


> Now, I'm reading "globalizing Capital: A History of the International Monetary System" of Barry Eichengreen. I have an Exam of Contemporary Economic History after Easter break, and I need to read it for this, though I've just started, lol. I thought it would be really horrible, but I'm enjoying it more than I thought. It's not difficult to read and it's quite interesting. I hope this continues during all the book and not just in the first chapter...



I love when class books, or texts, are interesting like that. We had a couple of nice ones last class x3 But then I think the many aspects of such a term as documentary is very interesting.


----------



## Chris (Mar 8, 2016)

Moko said:


> Book sales are the greatest man. I hope I can pick up some more stuff I want... knowing myself I will just buy a truckload just because haha.



Bk 5 of the series isn't even out yet - the preorder price was discounted too! 

I finished _Lolita_ this evening. Loved it. Why did it take me seven years after buying to get around to reading it.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2016)

Tina said:


> Bk 5 of the series isn't even out yet - the preorder price was discounted too!
> 
> I finished _Lolita_ this evening. Loved it. Why did it take me seven years after buying to get around to reading it.



Dang, that's some great deal then 

Congrats, I'm still reading it (but then whoever did the Swedih translation did it very fancy so I bet it's a bit thicker because of that )


----------



## Chris (Mar 10, 2016)

I'm just reading kind of obsessively at the moment. I sit down to read 'a chapter or two' and then somehow end up not moving for hours.

Read _Stygian_ by Santino Hassell yesterday and it was amazing minus the super obvious ending. So good that I don't even care it turned out to be a different genre than I expected (the publisher usually exclusively publishes romance). Praying it'll be a series.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2016)

Finally started on 'Part II' today so I have about half of the book left. I dunno why I have an easier time reading on trains randomly rather than sit down at home. Oh well I don't like it when it's too silent anyways(unless I need to sleep lol).


----------



## Chris (Mar 10, 2016)

I don't like it when it's too quiet either, but I've found http://www.rainymood.com to be a good solution.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2016)

Tina said:


> I don't like it when it's too quiet either, but I've found http://www.rainymood.com to be a good solution.



Thank you, I will try that 

It's such a good book though, I just want to read it all day ^_^


----------



## epona (Mar 10, 2016)

re-reading infinite jest by david foster wallace to celebrate its 20 year anniversary!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2016)

Ahhh Lolita is being so good, hopefully I can read some at work today  Or at least finish it this week ^_^


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2016)

Eventually finished _Lolita_ tonight... damn that was a trip glad I read it though! Now to start on..something


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Mar 11, 2016)

_Something Wicked_ By: Lesley Anne Cowen (For school and pleasure, I really like it)
_The Hobbit_ By: J.R.R Tolkien (Already read once, but need to read it again for school)


----------



## Bowie (Mar 11, 2016)

I've been reading a lot of Agatha Christie books lately.


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 12, 2016)

Currently reading (and memorizing) my org's constitution for the exam on Monday. It's so long. I cry.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2016)

skarmoury said:


> Currently reading (and memorizing) my org's constitution for the exam on Monday. It's so long. I cry.



Uggh.. Reminds me in high school.. think it was 10th or 11th grade or something we had to memorize fourteen paragraphs how a law is made here I'm like ugh why lol


----------



## Feyre (Mar 12, 2016)

Lady Midnight by Cassandra Clare, i missed my shadowhunter babies


----------



## Farobi (Mar 12, 2016)

Trying to read The Great Gatsby. The intro was a chore to read but I'm getting there.... just finished the first chapter.


----------



## Tenealtaylor (Mar 12, 2016)

Just finished reading Uglies series by Scott Westerfeld. 
Also looking for a good book to start reading


----------



## Chris (Mar 12, 2016)

Spent the past couple of days reading _Chrysalis Corporation_ by T.A. Venedicktov. I loved every second of it - one of the best books I've read in a while not a single scene bored me. It's the first time in almost a decade that I've enjoyed a science fiction novel. Only downside was it ended on a cliffhanger and I've no clue when the sequel is due out.

Started reading _The Prince's Consort_ by Antonia Aquilante this evening. Not sure what I think of it yet.


----------



## ruthie (Mar 12, 2016)

Just got _The Bell at Sealey Head_ by Patricia A. Mckillip from the library today. She's my favorite author and I've already read four of her books, so I'm excited to start this one tonight!


----------



## meowduck (Mar 13, 2016)

I read a lot of mini stories on this app called Episode:Choose Your Story


----------



## jasond3 (Mar 13, 2016)

I'm currently reading the comic book Smile it's really good! It's based on a real Persons life


----------



## Vinathi (Mar 13, 2016)

Colorless Tsukuru Tazaki and His Years of Pilgrimage by Haruki Murakami. Took me a while to get into it, but I actually like it so far.


----------



## Araie (Mar 14, 2016)

I just started _Prodigy_ by Marie Lu last Friday!


----------



## Joy (Mar 14, 2016)

Insurgent


----------



## PeeBraiin (Mar 14, 2016)

Just finished reading Heart Of Darkness by Joseph Conrad. It was quite an experience, lemme tell you.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2016)

Vinathi said:


> Colorless Tsukuru Tazaki and His Years of Pilgrimage by Haruki Murakami. Took me a while to get into it, but I actually like it so far.



Yes, the start was a bit.. I wouldn't say boring but if you compare to the rest it's just... '...sim?' lol

But yes I enjoyed most parts of it... speaking of which I need to pick up something new to read aaah


----------



## Chris (Mar 16, 2016)

I finished _The Prince's Consort_ last night. It was... disappointing. I felt it was too rushed and that just made it completely unbelievable. There are so many ways the author could have made it work, but it just fell short. 

I started S.J.D. Peterson's _Tag Team_ last night. I loved the prequel so I've high hopes.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2016)

Tina said:


> I finished _The Prince's Consort_ last night. It was... disappointing. I felt it was too rushed and that just made it completely unbelievable. There are so many ways the author could have made it work, but it just fell short.
> 
> I started S.J.D. Peterson's _Tag Team_ last night. I loved the prequel so I've high hopes.



Ah those kind of books. Yet you kind of want to finish them anyway. Hope the other book is nice 

Anyhow, started on Jos? Saramago's _Cain_ last night. Read a bit and it's freaking absurd and it makes me laugh every other sentence... literally. The humor is spot-on for me and the Bible is made fun of in a very sophisticated way : D


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Mar 17, 2016)

Only ever yours by Louisa O'niell. I actually finished last night, and it's truly shocking and realistic for a 'dystopian young adult novel'.
It's not at all a enjoyable book with a happily ever after, but it's one of the most thought provoking reads in a long time.


----------



## Chris (Mar 17, 2016)

Moko said:


> Ah those kind of books. Yet you kind of want to finish them anyway. Hope the other book is nice



I always hold out hope they will improve. Sometimes they do, sometimes they don't. 

I just finished _Tag Team_ and enjoyed it. Plan to go straight onto the next book in the series: _Pony_.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2016)

Tina said:


> I always hold out hope they will improve. Sometimes they do, sometimes they don't.
> 
> I just finished _Tag Team_ and enjoyed it. Plan to go straight onto the next book in the series: _Pony_.



Yeah, unless they are complete rubbish I pretty much always finish them :3 Ah, have fun


----------



## Soda Fox (Mar 17, 2016)

On a Pale Horse by Piers Anthony. First of the series The Incarnations of Immortality. This is my third time reading through. I really like this series.


----------



## Soigne (Mar 27, 2016)

Finished with book 1 of _1Q84_! Words cannot describe how much I love Murakami's writing. I'll be starting book 2 in a little over a month, I've got exams coming up and I'm afraid I won't have time to read anything other than textbooks for the next bit.


----------



## RainbowPanda (Mar 27, 2016)

I'm re-reading Memoirs of a Geisha- it's such a great book ,really detailed and interesting, and I learnt so much!
I'm also reading a Polish book at the moment- nothing too special, but when I'm bored I just pick it up and read it xD


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2016)

RainbowPanda said:


> I'm re-reading Memoirs of a Geisha- it's such a great book ,really detailed and interesting, and I learnt so much!
> I'm also reading a Polish book at the moment- nothing too special, but when I'm bored I just pick it up and read it xD



ahh memoirs of a geisha so good.. sadly the film was p much crap cause they used too random actors just to get people to see it D:


----------



## Brackets (Mar 27, 2016)

I'm reading the Martian, I'm really loving it! (i haven't seen the film yet)


----------



## Shayden (Mar 27, 2016)

I'm reading Death Note! Is it weird that I find it funny when people die of heart attacks o-o.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 28, 2016)

Finished reading _Cain_ tonight.. holy cheese it's so freaking absurd and fun I just want to re-read it right now. Hope I can get more of his works though, I love his poetry but idek if it's too widely translated...


----------



## ellarella (Mar 28, 2016)

Roh said:


> Finished with book 1 of _1Q84_! Words cannot describe how much I love Murakami's writing. I'll be starting book 2 in a little over a month, I've got exams coming up and I'm afraid I won't have time to read anything other than textbooks for the next bit.



nice! i love murakami as well, and i'm currently reading a collection of his short stories. i've loved everything i've read by him so far, with my favorite being norwegian wood (which is one of the very few books i've *ever* re-read)


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 28, 2016)

^norwegian wood is awesome.. i still need to pick up wind/pinball at some point since they actually re-released those...

film is really good as well but i'm not a too big fan of rinko kikuchi there tbh


----------



## ellarella (Mar 28, 2016)

Moko said:


> ^norwegian wood is awesome.. i still need to pick up wind/pinball at some point since they actually re-released those...
> 
> film is really good as well but i'm not a too big fan of rinko kikuchi there tbh



i feel like she did pretty well, but i think the character is kinda hard to translate to a movie, unlike midori, which kiko mizuhara nailed pretty well. it's an alright adaptation, but not a movie to get excited about, sadly.  the soundtrack was killer though! there's also tony takitana, which i haven't seen yet


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 28, 2016)

ellarella said:


> i feel like she did pretty well, but i think the character is kinda hard to translate to a movie, unlike midori, which kiko mizuhara nailed pretty well. it's an alright adaptation, but not a movie to get excited about, sadly.  the soundtrack was killer though! there's also tony takitana, which i haven't seen yet



yes the doors and all those other songs... i love haroumi hosono as the record store guy as well though he's hot there lol

yeah i think she did it a bit too much i mean she tried too look too much cute and fragile, at least in some parts.

they made a film of that too? noice.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2016)

Started reading _Message/Mensagem_, a poetry book with 44 of Fernando Pessoa's poems arranged in three parts. Really enjoying and it's cool that I got a bilingual edition too, I'm such a language nerd.


----------



## Chris (May 19, 2016)

Until this week I hadn't actually read anything since the end of March because I'm a bad person. 

Borrowed _The Crown_ by Kiera Cass from Meg-Mog on Tuesday and read it in an afternoon. I feel like the author must be a fan of fanfic because she's the one author who basically has nailed down everything I wanted to happen instead of following the more obvious route. 

_Infected: Holiday Special_ by Andrea Speed came out on May 17th. Started it that evening and finished it this afternoon. A little disappointing, but sweet and an enjoyable read none the less. It's enough to tide me over until _Infected: Holden_ comes out in autumn.

Bitten by the reading bug again now and I think I'm going on to _Red Queen_ by Victoria Aveyard next. Or finish up SJD Peterson's _Pony_, but I'm kind of in the mood to read YA right now.


----------



## RainbowCherry (May 19, 2016)

I've just started it and some knob took it from our school's library and hasn't put it back, but I _love_ the Hollow Chocolate Bunnies of the Apocalypse. It's the most surreal, hilarious book I've ever read. Also reading Candyfloss, Tracy Beaker and Lolita (I don't enjoy it that much, honestly, but I haven't given it much of a chance.)


----------



## MayorBilbo (May 19, 2016)

_Starship Troopers_ by Robert Heinlein. Good read, classic as well. Very different to the movie.


----------



## raeyoung (May 19, 2016)

I am currently reading The Wrap-Up List.

It's about a girl named Gabriela who is scheduled to depart. According to the book, departure is when a Death, a tall skinny gray old thingie like the Grim Reaper almost, gives you a certain amount of time left to live before you depart, which pretty much means die but not really. I mean you are dead after you depart, but it's not like normal death. Everyone knows about departure and Gabriela's friend Iris is obsessed with it. Anyway, so Gabriela has a week left to live and she has to finish up her Wrap-Up list which is pretty much a Bucket List. You have to send it to your death, blah blah blah. She has to try and get a pardon as well, which is you get excused from departure and you'll get to live and die naturally like everyone else who doesn't get chosen for departure, by finding out her Death's secret weakness. So yeah, it's a good book.


----------



## jiny (May 19, 2016)

a wrinkle in time by madeleine l'engle


----------



## Tensu (May 19, 2016)

The 5th Wave


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (May 19, 2016)

Warriors: Omen of the stars #4 Sign of the moon


----------



## Chris (May 22, 2016)

Started reading Victoria Aveyard's _Red Queen_ on Thursday evening and finished it up yesterday afternoon. Surprised at how much I enjoyed it. I even ended up having a dream about it on Friday night (well, the world, not the characters). It makes for a fantastic light read.


----------



## mogyay (May 22, 2016)

Tina said:


> Started reading Victoria Aveyard's _Red Queen_ on Thursday evening and finished it up yesterday afternoon. Surprised at how much I enjoyed it. I even ended up having a dream about it on Friday night (well, the world, not the characters). It makes for a fantastic light read.



tina you are literal reading goals you're making me feel like i should read more 
so i've seen a lot of people on this forum mention haruki murakami and i was so so surprised to find it on the family book shelf, this one is called ' blind willow, sleeping women', looking forward to seeing what the hype is about

i finished louis theroux's book about returning to see people from weird weekends (totally forgot the name how bad is that) really enjoyed it, such an easy read


----------



## Cass123 (May 22, 2016)

I'm in the middle of reading Lev Grossman's _The magician's land._ It is the third book in a trilogy and I will probably finish it after I graduate from college next month. The series is a cross between Harry Potter and Narnia for those interested.


----------



## Brad (May 23, 2016)

I just finished reading _Masters of Doom._

If you're at all interested in gaming in a more serious capactiy, and would like to know some important history *read this.*

It's about the founding of id Software, and they influence their games had on the industry. It's extremely riveting.

If you like this, you could also check out _Console Wars_, about the rivalry between Sega and Nintendo in the 90's. Great stuff!


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2016)

Started re-reading _Cain_ some time ago. Probably one of the funniest books I've ever read and I really hope I can find more things by Jos? Saramago here(well I think there are but I don't think I could read a whole book in Portuguese sadly enough).


----------



## Araie (May 23, 2016)

I started reading _The Book Thief _a couple weeks ago. So far, it's really amazing like I've heard it was, but also partially confusing, just in terms of wording and such.


----------



## Chris (May 23, 2016)

mogyay said:


> tina you are literal reading goals you're making me feel like i should read more
> so i've seen a lot of people on this forum mention haruki murakami and i was so so surprised to find it on the family book shelf, this one is called ' blind willow, sleeping women', looking forward to seeing what the hype is about
> 
> i finished louis theroux's book about returning to see people from weird weekends (totally forgot the name how bad is that) really enjoyed it, such an easy read



Oh wow! That's sweet. 

Murakami is an amazing writer. I've 8-9 of his books (although about half are unread, oops). Don't own/haven't read that one though. 

Read _Death Note: Another Note_ by Nisio Isin and _Revelator: The Hate Culture_ by William Control this afternoon. Both relatively short pieces. Then finally picked up where I left off in SJD Peterson's _Pony_ back in March.


----------



## LunarMako (May 25, 2016)

Currently reading Homecoming (The 100#3) by Kass Morgan and The Heir (The Selection #4) by Kiera Cass. I started reading the second book, because I forgot the first one in my bag in a friends car. I wanted to read a book though, so I started another. Now I have both back.


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2016)

Looking forward to start on _Blindness_ by Jos? Saramago. I love his writing style and so glad I found stuff translated here :3


----------



## Chris (May 26, 2016)

LunarMako said:


> Currently reading Homecoming (The 100#3) by Kass Morgan and The Heir (The Selection #4) by Kiera Cass. I started reading the second book, because I forgot the first one in my bag in a friends car. I wanted to read a book though, so I started another. Now I have both back.



I loved _The Heir_. I think I preferred reading about the selection process from the POV of the person doing the choosing, rather than one of the competitors. There's more mystery to it. Even though I'm not exactly Eadlyn's biggest fan.

Finished reading _Pony_ last night and with it accomplished my reading goal for the year:



Spoiler










Guess it's time to double that, given it's only May.


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2016)

Tina said:


> I loved _The Heir_. I think I preferred reading about the selection process from the POV of the person doing the choosing, rather than one of the competitors. There's more mystery to it. Even though I'm not exactly Eadlyn's biggest fan.
> 
> Finished reading _Pony_ last night and with it accomplished my reading goal for the year:
> 
> ...



Congrats and yeah you should  I haven't read that many probably but then I tend to read not the easiest ones and being too busy with other stuff


----------



## Chris (May 26, 2016)

I just binge-read regardless of content. I started _Erasing Shame_ by Yeyu this evening and I thought it would be a slow read, due to being a pseudo-historical Chinese war piece and I'm just generally unfamiliar with the history, naming conventions, and terminology; but I'm still speeding through it as it's just so fascinating. Keep pausing the TV show I'm watching to read a chapter here and there.


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2016)

Tina said:


> I just binge-read regardless of content. I started _Erasing Shame_ by Yeyu this evening and I thought it would be a slow read, due to being a pseudo-historical Chinese war piece and I'm just generally unfamiliar with the history, naming conventions, and terminology; but I'm still speeding through it as it's just so fascinating. Keep pausing the TV show I'm watching to read a chapter here and there.



Yeah I try to read as much as I can but then yeah I guess it depends if you get stuck in other things  And how easily read they are in a way.


----------



## PrincessAurora (Jun 16, 2016)

Currently reading The Art of Racing in the Rain by Garth Stein. I heard it was a funny book from the perspective of a dog. Which it is. But nobody warned me that it'd be so sad.


----------



## boujee (Jun 16, 2016)

The messenger. It's just a reread since this book cracks me up


----------



## guardgirl (Jun 16, 2016)

Currently reading Paper Towns for about the millionth time


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 9, 2016)

Right now I'm reading "The Chosen" by Chaim Potok. I'm reading it for my AP class and it's pretty good so far.


----------



## Kevinnn (Jul 9, 2016)

Rereading 13 Reasons Why since I rated it a 0/5 a couple years ago and want to give it a second chance lmao


----------



## Bluberry (Jul 9, 2016)

I'm currently invested in *Haunted* by *Chuck Palahniuk*. It's... the _most interesting_ book I have ever read. Very _unique_! Not for the faint of heart. Since I like reading two books and interchanging when there's a slow period in the book, I'm also reading Valley of Horses, book two of the Earth's Children series by Jean M. Auel. I highly suggest the series to all avid readers. I couldn't put the first book down!


----------



## Contessa (Jul 9, 2016)

To kill a mockingbird


----------



## boujee (Jul 9, 2016)

Malcolm X autobiography


----------



## Nena (Jul 10, 2016)

This plague of days by Robert chazz chute


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 10, 2016)

Nothing at the moment besides the book I am writing myself. =D


----------



## LunarMako (Jul 10, 2016)

"The Crown" by Kiera Cass. It's the 5th book in "The Selection" series. There very "girly" books


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Jul 10, 2016)

Ender In Exile. I'm reading it for the third time. It's what happens between Ender's Game and Speaker for the Dead. I love this series <3

I'm also reading The Little Book of BIG F*%k Ups. A book of some of the biggest and dumbest mistakes made in history. I honestly only bought it for the name. The book itself isn't that funny.


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 10, 2016)

i've started reading so many books that i never finished......, rip...,.. should probably get around to reading sometime again ugh ..,.. i've started the first game of thrones book and some other books lol


----------



## vel (Jul 10, 2016)

a fanfiction the outsiders (again) by s.e. hinton


----------



## Hunter x Hunter (Jul 10, 2016)

Fruits Basket by Natsuki Takaya (Manga). I'm also reading a Mala biography now.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 10, 2016)

All I  read these days are my dance magazines.


----------



## ellarella (Jul 10, 2016)

Patrick Rothfuss's The Name of the Wind!

it's pretty good so far, but the main character is intensely boring. he excels at absolutely everything and has no faults at all.

up next is Julian Barnes' Levels of Life


----------



## Aleigh (Jul 10, 2016)

I used to love reading but I don't anymore. I only read when I have to. But as of right now I'm reading two different books, Matched (I read it during school so I'm not technically reading it atm) and starting Will Grayson, Will Grayson as my summer reading book. I also have to read something for Honors English but I'm not sure what it is, whoops.


----------



## moonbunny (Jul 10, 2016)

Unbroken by Laura Hillenbrand. I haven't seen the movie, but my Dad really liked the book and leant it to me a while ago.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jul 10, 2016)

I'm reading Trouble Boys:The True Story of The Replacements by Bob Mehr.It's been really good so far.The author has  done his homework and had full cooperation of The Replacements and other people associated with their career.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2016)

Finished _Blindness_ last night, damn it got really intense the last half and I had loads of time reading when I was on the train or just away in general so I guess that was a good thing about vacation lol.

Think I'm gonna start on _The History of the Siege of Lisbon_ now, it seemed really interesting and pretty much bound to be good 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bluberry said:


> Valley of Horses, book two of the Earth's Children series by Jean M. Auel. I highly suggest the series to all avid readers. I couldn't put the first book down![/FONT]



Oh yes that series is so good =D I remember how excited I got for the last book haha.


----------



## Acnl_starfall (Jul 12, 2016)

The Good Girls by Sara Shepard. It was so good

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aleigh said:


> I used to love reading but I don't anymore. I only read when I have to. But as of right now I'm reading two different books, Matched (I read it during school so I'm not technically reading it atm) and starting Will Grayson, Will Grayson as my summer reading book. I also have to read something for Honors English but I'm not sure what it is, whoops.



I remember reading Matched when I was in Middle school. I lost the book that I loaned from the library but when I got to High school I found the book so my sister had to give the book back to the library. It's was a tortuous 2 years when I was looking for that book everywhere


----------



## Bloody_House (Jul 12, 2016)

All Quiet On The Western Front by (i think) Erich Maria Remarque


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2016)

Bloody_House said:


> All Quiet On The Western Front by (i think) Erich Maria Remarque



Oooh, I remembering we had to read that for Swedish class in high school, really good actually :0


----------



## Soigne (Jul 12, 2016)

I've started _Heart of Darkness_ by Joseph Conrad and I can already say that, having read _Things Fall Apart_ by Chinua Achebe, I definitely prefer the perspective of native tribe vs. oncoming European influence. I think if I had read _Heart of Darkness_ first I would be enjoying it more.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 12, 2016)

Currently reading: A Forest Divided from the Warriors series.


----------



## kayleee (Jul 12, 2016)

I'm reading the Lies of Locke Lamora currently I'm not that far yet and I'm not sure how I feel about it


----------

